
Amazon closes at all-time high - shahryc
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/09/22/amazon-closes-at-all-time-high-above-800-for-the-first-time.html
======
pawadu
I guess this shows that market doesn't believe in Larry Ellison and his plans
to take over the cloud :)

